# Victorio Strainer - Accessories



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I took a look at the Victorio strainer on Amazon. Looks pretty good. I have a question, though. The 2 accessories sets that you can get look identical but are a different price. Even the descriptions look the same. What am I missing? Can someone clue me in to the differences?


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

To me it looks like there are 3 accessory kits available. The cheapest set is for a Roma brand mill, but looks identical to the Victorio sets, the other two are specifically made for the Victorio strainer but one of them is from an outside dealer and has shipping costs whereas the other is shipped through Amazon and is eligible for free shipping. 

I have a Roma strainer and it works just like the Victorio, but I have no idea if the dimensions are the same and if the parts are interchangable. Amazon has a pretty good exchange policy so it might be worth buying the cheaper Roma set and seeing if it works. Worst case it doesn't fit and you'd have to pay shipping to send it back, BUT if it does work you'd save $10.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought the Victorio 4 piece kit. All the accessories are different. It was about $38. Sometimes Amazon offers from 2 different sellers different prices.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought they were interchangeable but didn't want to steer you wrong, so here's a website that confirms it:

Strainer Screen Accessory Pack VKP250-5 | Recipedose.com

They're both made of stainless, according to Amazon, so I'd go for the cheaper Roma set myself.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I got this food mill that comes with 3 screens. I use the same one to separate the seeds from the juice and pulp of blackberries and tomatoes (skins too). Works great and don't leak a drop. Works fast and easy to clean.
http://www.chefscatalog.com/product...de=CW3GG3022&gclid=CIbG-4Wl064CFcNa7Aod-Fr5cQ


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. Good suggestions!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

rockhound said:


> I got this food mill that comes with 3 screens. I use the same one to separate the seeds from the juice and pulp of blackberries and tomatoes (skins too). Works great and don't leak a drop. Works fast and easy to clean.
> http://www.chefscatalog.com/product...de=CW3GG3022&gclid=CIbG-4Wl064CFcNa7Aod-Fr5cQ


I already own one of these! I've only owned it a short time and haven't had a chance to use it much. It sounds like you are happy with it. I'm wondering if I even need a strainer. I was thinking maybe one might be better at some things than the other, that they would complement each other, but maybe not.

I would appreciate any other feedback you all can give me. Not sure what I want to do now. I sure don't want or need two gadgets that do exactly the same thing.

Maybe it's just a matter of personal preference?


----------

